# More attractive way to obtain 1 liter of A-oil freebase



## obwiju (Sep 14, 2022)

Hello, I would like to know what is the easiest route to obtain a-oil Amphetamine freebase. I have tried several, but various problems such as the difficulty of working with 1 kilo of P2NP or the cost of the reagents make me discard them. My goal is modest, it is the production of 1 liter of a-oil in 1 single step. You should also take into account the precursors, the P2NP at the moment is easy to get, but maybe the P2P is not so easy or the conversion from P2NP to P2P has a lot of loss.

Thank you!


----------



## ImOut

Hi,

You cannot make amphetamine-oil in one single step, there are several guides and routes on how to make amphetamines that you can read about here " Amphetamine (phenylethylamines) "

Best Regards


----------



## obwiju (Sep 14, 2022)

eyelow said:


> Hi,
> 
> You cannot make amphetamine-oil in one single step, there are several guides and routes on how to make amphetamines that you can read about here " Amphetamine (phenylethylamines) "
> 
> Best Regards



eyelowThanks, but... I know something about the forum, I have read and I know what is published, I have tried 2 routes and what I ask is the opinion of someone who is interested in helping.

I have experimented with


P2NP Al/Hg
P2NP with NaBH4/CuCl2


----------



## ImOut

Hi,

If you are familiar with the forum, then you can also see that the Admins/Moderators/Experts and forum members with experience help us out alot. So what ever route you have chosen to take, go inside the subject and ask you question directly there about the synthesis.

If you would want personal help, then you can always create a ticket to the left in the menu bar "Ticket > Open New Ticket" and state your questions directly to the Experts.

Best Regards


----------



## obwiju

eyelow said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are familiar with the forum, then you can also see that the Admins/Moderators/Experts and forum members with experience help us out alot. So what ever route you have chosen to take, go inside the subject and ask you question directly there about the synthesis.
> 
> ...



eyelowYou're right. Here they help a lot. Who are you helping with these empty content comments? Even so thanks. I like too


----------



## T0R

A-oil was probably the most wanted chem product of 2022.
real chemists didn't even know what it was that's so funny.
streetlife


----------



## G.Patton

obwiju said:


> Hello, I would like to know what is the easiest route to obtain a-oil Amphetamine freebase. I have tried several, but various problems such as the difficulty of working with 1 kilo of P2NP or the cost of the reagents make me discard them. My goal is modest, it is the production of 1 liter of a-oil in 1 single step. You should also take into account the precursors, the P2NP at the moment is easy to get, but maybe the P2P is not so easy or the conversion from P2NP to P2P has a lot of loss.
> 
> Thank you!



obwijuHello, Synthesis of amphetamine from P2NP via Al/Hg (video) the simplest synthesis way. However, you couldn't make 1l of amph free base for one batch. 100 g is limit.


----------



## obwiju

G.Patton said:


> Hola, Síntesis de anfetamina a partir de P2NP vía Al/Hg (video) la forma de síntesis más sencilla. Sin embargo, no podría hacer 1 litro de base libre de amperios para un lote. 100 g es el límite.



G.PattonThanks


----------

